# Nutzen Sie Musik-Download-Portale?



## Administrator (2. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Teslatier (2. April 2007)

[x] Nein, ich habe lieber etwas in der Hand.


----------



## Lordghost (2. April 2007)

SYSTEM am 02.04.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



[X] Ist mir aufgrund des Kopierschutzes zu unkomfortabel

kA, was sind 1. CDs?! und was ist 2. ein Downloadmusikwasportal 
 



 

Spass xD aber ne, benutz sowas ned. Gibt ja noch InetRadio, das benutz ich


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2007)

ich kaufe CDs, aber hin und wieder lad ich auch mal einzelne lieder bei einem portal wie musicload runter


----------



## Danielovitch (3. April 2007)

Herbboy am 02.04.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kaufe CDs, aber hin und wieder lad ich auch mal einzelne lieder bei einem portal wie musicload runter


Geht mir genauso. Ich kauf i. d. R. CDs, weil ich die im CD einfach schicker find. Musicload hab ich v. a. in letzter Zeit häufiger mal benutzt, als ich z. B. B-Seiten von Madsen haben wollte, die auf den Singles drauf sind. Da ist es echt cool, dass man diese Tracks dann einzeln runterladen kann.


----------



## ich98 (3. April 2007)

würde ich nur machen, wenn ich nur ein ganz bestimmtes Lied haben wollte, dem war noch nie so.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2007)

Teslatier am 02.04.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Nein, ich habe lieber etwas in der Hand.



Dito, ich hab  auch lieber was in der Hand, als irgendwo Lieder einfach runterzuladen.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (3. April 2007)

Ich greife öfters zum Misikdownload da viele Geschäfte meine gesuchten CDs nicht im Angebot haben.


			
				Lordghost am 02.04.2007 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Ist mir aufgrund des Kopierschutzes zu unkomfortabel


Es gibt mittlerweile auch Portale, die ihre Songs ohne Kopierschutz zum Download anbieten.
z. B. Rocking Ape


----------



## Nightstalker66 (5. April 2007)

Also ich muss sagen die letzte CD habe ich 1999 kekauft   
Also musik jetzt, spiele natürlich schon, und auch noch nie ein dl portal benutzt oder ähnliches    für musik geb ich doch kein geld aus und ich bin sicher min die hälfte der user auch nicht


----------



## Loosa (5. April 2007)

Ich benutze regelmäßig iTunes (neuerdings teilweise ja auch ohne Kopierschutz).

CDs nehmen nur Platz weg oder gehen kaputt weil sie offen rumliegen *g*
So viele Alben wie nach einem Jahr iTunes hatte ich mir die letzten 10 Jahre nicht mehr gekauft.




			
				Nightstalker66 am 05.04.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> für musik geb ich doch kein geld aus und ich bin sicher min die hälfte der user auch nicht


Was für Helden


----------



## HanFred (5. April 2007)

ich will halt zwei dinge:

- kein DRM
- MP3 format

bisher war das ja nicht allzu oft anzutreffen in onlineshops, mal sehen, inwiefern sich das jetzt ändert.


----------



## fragee (5. April 2007)

Shadow_Man am 03.04.2007 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 02.04.2007 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gleiche bei mir. Wenn ich da zu meinem neuen Finntroll Album rüberlins, mit der schicken CD-Hülle und dem unlesbaren Handbuch *schmacht* Und die Audio-CD wird gerippt und kommt in den CD-Player.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2007)

Nightstalker66 am 05.04.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> für musik geb ich doch kein geld aus und ich bin sicher min die hälfte der user auch nicht



Genau das sind dann meistens die Leute die rumjammern es wäre nur mist in den Charts, aber ihre eigene Band, Sänger unterstützen sie nicht.
Vielleicht mag das für manche altmodisch sein, aber wenn mir ein Lied gefällt dann kauf ich mir von dem Sänger und/oder der Band gerne das Album, einfach um ihn / sie zu unterstützen.


----------



## Succer (7. April 2007)

Wenn ich Musik haben will, dann kaufe ich mir ne CD, dann hab ich jedenfalls was in der Hand.... (ist das gleiche mit Computerspielen) wenn ich nur ein bestimmtes Lied haben wil... naja, es gibt ne menge anderer Möglichkeiten....


----------



## axelschweiss (9. April 2007)

Ich kaufe mir nur CDs ohne Kopierschutz. Downloadportable kommen bei mir nicht in Frage.

Die CD wird dann in das FLAC Format gerippt und dann auf meinen Portablen Player (Cowon iAudio X5) gespielt und die CD verschwindet anschließend im CD Schrank.
Und wenn ich sie im Auto hören will wird die FLAC Datei eben nochmal in MP3 umgewandelt und dann gebrannt.


----------

